# Hand signals for Obedience and field



## IndyBindy (Nov 4, 2011)

Would love to hear from those that do both obedience and field. 

I have a 6 mo old lab puppy from heavy field trial lines. I got him to be my next obedience dog. While I do foundation stuff with him, I thought it would be fun to do some field work. I have no idea how far we will go in the field (I've never done this before!), but the small group that "adopted" us runs field trials.... So they are training to a very high level and taking us along for the ride. 

My question is about signals. My boy already knows his utility signals.... including a down command where I raise my right hand straight in the air. This looks identical to a "back" in the field. Am I to assume that this will cause confusion later on? 

Should I change my utility signal? I hate to change because he knows it well, but I bet he could adapt. Any suggestions for more appropriate signals?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

It caused confusion for my Faelan - as did delivering to heel when he is carrying something.

I pulled him from field work since I had to change my down signal to one potentially less noticeable (more of a pushing motion level with my shoulder) and he still get confused sometimes on delivery. Obedience is more important to me so it was a logical choice ; things may be different for you since he is so young....


----------



## IndyBindy (Nov 4, 2011)

I got this boy with an OTCH in mind... but I also don't want to limit him in other venues. It's just hard making goals in a venue that I'm just starting to learn about!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I started with obedience first before going into field. Molly has never had trouble with signals but my signals are different enough. My down looks different from a back. The down is more like out and up and back is straight up. Might look similar but delivery is different. She did start occasionally auto finishing, which is sort of annoying.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

and each auto finish is a 5 point hit -- ask me how I know this <sigh>


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Might help to change your signal some, but most people I've talked to that do both say their dogs differentiate just fine.

In order to save my obedience fronts, I always signal to them in the field if I want them to line up in heel. If my hands are by my sides, then I expect them to still come to front. 80-90% of the time when doing field work I will signal them to come to heel, but i will throw in the occassional return where I leave my hands at my sides to test that they are paying attention to my cues.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

None of my dogs have had a problem with the back/down signal. I believe due ti the verbal "back" along with the hand in the field. However for the side casting I did incur some confusion as my verbal and hand signal for directed jumping and left/right handling casts were identical. Verbal "over" accompanied with my arm pointing to the direction. I now in the field point with both hands in the desired direction and confusion went away.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

My field signals always begin with both of my hands in front of me, chest level, and then the appropriate hand is used for the cast. My obedience signals, while similar, don't begin with my hands in front of me and it hasn't been a problem at all.
I do the same as Jody, if both hands are down at my sides, he's supposed to front. When he comes in with a bird, I am generally using my left hand down at my side with fingers waving.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hmmm I have always signaled left in the field but Molly still started to auto finish. My obedience instructor said in the field she will also use her head as a cue (look slightly left).


----------

